# Why Men Need Female Guidance



## MsFox (May 27, 2020)

Ladies, tell us your story about why men in your life need your guidance. Here is my favorite with my former neighbor.

I see my neighbor, age 82, on his roof, washing it off and then sweeping it clean with a large push broom. We both live by ourselves and are independent. We watch out for each other as others in the neighborhood are couples and still working.

I go over and ask if he needs any help. I am going to a meeting, but will postpone it if he wants me to stick around. I check the ladder and it is secure. Ask if he has his cell phone. Yes! Ask if he has drinking water. Yes! Ask how long he will be up there. He answers an hour if I will go and quit nagging him. I comment he should be more careful getting so close to the edge. He responds with my neighborly concern is turning into spousal style nagging, so please go and enjoy my day so he can enjoy the quiet of the neighborhood and the beautiful day.

I left and came back several hours later. He was still on the roof, sitting with head in hands. The ladder had been knocked down by the garden hose. I put up the ladder. He got down. I asked why he didn’t call for help. He said because the battery was dead. I asked why it was dead. He said because he can’t remember to put it on charge and still prefers his landline. I asked him if he wanted me to remind him daily to charge his cell phone. He said only if I want him to move.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Sad story, and informative, but to me, has nothing to do with genders of either person.


----------



## Pecos (May 27, 2020)

Hmmm, MsFox you are starting to remind me of someone I know.

I have not gotten myself into a predicament like your neighbor in several years, but I have learned to appreciate the fact that my wife looks out for me like a "junk yard dog."

…. but in my defense, I look out for her as well. …. what a team!


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Pecos said:


> what a team!


----------



## Llynn (May 27, 2020)

I have a friend, about my age who is married to a retired lawyer. He tells me they have a "female led marriage". She is in charge, he obeys. He seems happy....at least that is what he claims.


----------



## applecruncher (May 27, 2020)

Imagine a thread "Why women need male guidance".
Ugh.  Sexist and off the mark to say the least.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 27, 2020)

Llynn said:


> I have a friend, about my age who is married to a retired lawyer. He tells me they have a "female led marriage". She is in charge, he obeys. He seems happy....at least that is what he claims.


It must be painful having a label for your life rather than just having your own life.

I guess mine is "Sofa-Centric."


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Very few women would be caught with a dead battery in a cell phone.  It is an unfortunate fact of a woman‘s life that we are frequently in physical danger from a variety of sources.  Those sources are mostly men.  Cell phones are a lifeline for us in a way they are not for men.

BTW, I’ve been up on a roof in my younger days, never fell off.  But my husband fell off our roof, and my male neighbor fell off his roof.  Both times I had to call the paramedics with my cell phone .  Agree with the OP.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 28, 2020)

Janet and I are equal partners in our LTR. Coming up to fifteen years, I cannot imagine either one of us needing guidance from the other to the extent that one of us is leading the relationship. We bounce ideas off each other, and that is helpful to both of us.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Janet and I are equal partners in our LTR. Coming up to fifteen years, I cannot imagine either one of us needing guidance from the other to the extent that one of us is leading the relationship. We bounce ideas off each other, and that is helpful to both of us.


That’s great, wish I could say the same.  But I can’t and I’ve been married over 48 years.  I would like to guide my husband-somewhere, somewhere far, far, away.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2020)

Llynn said:


> I have a friend, about my age who is married to a retired lawyer. He tells me they have a "female led marriage". She is in charge, he obeys. He seems happy....at least that is what he claims.


----------



## old medic (May 28, 2020)

MsFox... Thanks for bringing up a memory...
As I drive by my grandparents... Im shocked to see my 84 year old Grandfather bent over at the edge of the roof cleaning gutters... Grandma holding the ladder...Slam on the brakes, go and get him down and finish up... Grandma tells me hes wanting to trim some limbs too..
I "Borrow" the ladder and take it home to clean our gutters... and a few weeks later, he calls about needing his ladder...
I bring it down do the work and take the ladder back home with me... I'm not done with ... excuse.... and so it went....a few years...
I drive by and at 90 he is up on the roof.... WHAT THE HELL....
He got tired of bugging me to borrow his own ladder and went and bought another....
I still have both.


----------



## Pecos (May 28, 2020)

Well, there are a couple of areas where my wife needed my guidance:

- I came home from work one day and found that she was using my chainsaw to trim some bushes. My chainsaw is about the most dangerous thing I own. I got her to promise that she would never do that again.
- My wife seems to cut herself with her kitchen knives fairly frequently and has needed stitches several times. I try to get her to remember to let me cut larger items like watermelon.
- My wife is not very good about locking the doors at night, and when I travel, I have to remind her every night during our pre-bed phone call.
- The "technique" she uses with her checkbook is a mystery to me and when I balance the books, it sometimes takes some mental gymnastics to figure things out. (I don't bother mentioning this to her, because somehow it works, and she is actually pretty good with money. I have never found fault with her spending.)
I could go on and list more areas where a well placed reminder is useful to her, but that would not be the main point.

Neither of us is "bossy", and we do augment each other and appreciate what the other brings to the table. I recognize the degree to which I am dependent on her for her intellect, hard work, companionship, love, and occasional GUIDANCE.

Oh, and I did comply with her guidance that I stay off the roof after I turned 75, and that I would let my motorcycle go at that same time. Who knows, she might have saved my life. One of my neighbors fell off his roof last year and he is still messed up.


----------



## MsFox (May 28, 2020)

old medic said:


> MsFox... Thanks for bringing up a memory...
> As I drive by my grandparents... Im shocked to see my 84 year old Grandfather bent over at the edge of the roof cleaning gutters... Grandma holding the ladder...Slam on the brakes, go and get him down and finish up... Grandma tells me hes wanting to trim some limbs too..
> I "Borrow" the ladder and take it home to clean our gutters... and a few weeks later, he calls about needing his ladder...
> I bring it down do the work and take the ladder back home with me... I'm not done with ... excuse.... and so it went....a few years...
> ...


Thanks for appreciating my story. So many do not get my humor. It wasn't funny at the time, nor am I the micromanager I make myself out to be. We simply just looked after each other as good friends. We all laugh about this story now. He has moved to his daughters now he has no jobs to do and can go fishing and do all the fun things he wants. He is an amazing man for his age, but one that couldn't let things go or call for help. He was always looking for jobs to keep busy while living in the city even dangerous ones and his daughter asked me to look after him after his wife died. I could reverse the story and tell of the times he yelled at me for doing stupid things.  He was the best neighbor I have ever had.


----------



## Pecos (May 28, 2020)

MsFox said:


> Ladies, tell us your story about why men in your life need your guidance. Here is my favorite with my former neighbor.
> 
> I see my neighbor, age 82, on his roof, washing it off and then sweeping it clean with a large push broom. We both live by ourselves and are independent. We watch out for each other as others in the neighborhood are couples and still working.
> 
> ...


I can imagine what was going through his head as he sat there:
"Gee, maybe I should have listened to that woman. If I had, I would not be sitting up here on this roof feeling like a dummy. Maybe that neighbor actually cares about my well-being and I could have been more appreciative. It is getting hot up here, and I need to take a leak, and ……)


----------



## MsFox (May 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Well, there are a couple of areas where my wife needed my guidance:
> 
> - I came home from work one day and found that she was using my chainsaw to trim some bushes. My chainsaw is about the most dangerous thing I own. I got her to promise that she would never do that again.
> - My wife seems to cut herself with her kitchen knives fairly frequently and has needed stitches several times. I try to get her to remember to let me cut larger items like watermelon.
> ...


I agree that if she is not skilled with a chainsaw, she should not be using it. I have run chainsaws my entire life, including professionally as a faller, but last year sold them all and got a small battery-operated Stihl that is so safe because the chain stops when one lets off the trigger. I got a special carving bar for it to do sculptor and prune limbs without fear of kickback. You did the right thing! Reminds me of a friend that got out her husband's chainsaw to prune shrubs and it kicked back and hit a metal fence post and then as she jerked it back cut a gash in her leg. Luckily it had a quick brake system to stop the chain. I fixed up the saw and suggested to her husband to buy her a super safe battery hedge trimmer and teach her how to use it.


----------



## MsFox (May 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I can imagine what was going through his head as he sat there:
> "Gee, maybe I should have listened to that woman. If I had, I would not be sitting up here on this roof feeling like a dummy. Maybe that neighbor actually cares about my well-being and I could have been more appreciative. It is getting hot up here, and I need to take a leak, and ……)


Ha Ha I didn't inquire and he was glad I didn't make any smart remarks or say I told you so. He made me swear to never tell his daughter because she would tell his friends at the fire station where he was retired as a paramedic/firefighter. I accompanied him to a firefighter fundraising dinner (as a fake date) and he actually asked me to tell the story. I did and after that, I was known as Zek's wifey. I had to ask a young lady skilled in modern lingo what wifey meant. As far as taking a leak he had gutters and may have used them, I didn't inquire.


----------



## Liberty (May 28, 2020)

Interesting thread...made me think. One time, years ago, a man I didn't know needed guidance.  He was the ex of our company receptionist and had been banned from calling her at work due to "abuse" I was told.  He called threatening her... he was "coming with a gun" to get her.  I told her to go in the back with the rest of the employees.  When he came through the door I met him in the lobby. 

Took out the 38 police special we kept, deliberately loading it in front of him.  Told him he could have the first shot. He took off running and dropped a "water" pistol in the parking lot.  Later heard from another couple employees she had been meeting him on the side at the local "stop and rob" down the street.  Fired her.  Moral of the story, hey,  betting both men and women need guidance sometimes.


----------



## Pecos (May 28, 2020)

MsFox said:


> Ha Ha I didn't inquire and he was glad I didn't make any smart remarks or say I told you so. He made me swear to never tell his daughter because she would tell his friends at the fire station where he was retired as a paramedic/firefighter. I accompanied him to a firefighter fundraising dinner (as a fake date) and he actually asked me to tell the story. I did and after that, I was known as Zek's wifey. I had to ask a young lady skilled in modern lingo what wifey meant. As far as taking a leak he had gutters and may have used them, I didn't inquire.


Now one of the questions remaining is: "would he have listened to a man any better?"
In my view, maybe yes, and maybe not especially if the man were much younger.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 28, 2020)

MsFox said:


> I agree that if she is not skilled with a chainsaw, she should not be using it. I have run chainsaws my entire life, including professionally as a faller, but last year sold them all and got a small battery-operated Stihl that is so safe because the chain stops when one lets off the trigger. I got a special carving bar for it to do sculptor and prune limbs without fear of kickback. You did the right thing! Reminds me of a friend that got out her husband's chainsaw to prune shrubs and it kicked back and hit a metal fence post and then as she jerked it back cut a gash in her leg. Luckily it had a quick brake system to stop the chain. I fixed up the saw and suggested to her husband to buy her a super safe battery hedge trimmer and teach her how to use it.


Where did you work "as a faller?" Were you a climber, as well?  If so: What spikes did you prefer? What was your favorite climbing hitch? Did you use a DRT, DdRT, or SRT system? What was your biggest chainsaw rig? 
How do you like the battery system? How many cuts do you get with it, approximately? I'm thinking of getting a battery operated climbing saw.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 28, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Janet and I are equal partners in our LTR. Coming up to fifteen years, I cannot imagine either one of us needing guidance from the other to the extent that one of us is leading the relationship. We bounce ideas off each other, and that is helpful to both of us.


Hmmm, .......... I wasn't aware that what I posted had comedic value. ???????


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 28, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Where did you work "as a faller?" Were you a climber, as well?  If so: What spikes did you prefer? What was your favorite climbing hitch? Did you use a DRT, DdRT, or SRT system? What was your biggest chainsaw rig?
> How do you like the battery system? How many cuts do you get with it, approximately? I'm thinking of getting a battery operated climbing saw.


I use a large pair of scissors to cut weeds and wear gloves as a safety measure.


----------



## Gaer (May 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Well, there are a couple of areas where my wife needed my guidance:
> 
> - I came home from work one day and found that she was using my chainsaw to trim some bushes. My chainsaw is about the most dangerous thing I own. I got her to promise that she would never do that again.
> - My wife seems to cut herself with her kitchen knives fairly frequently and has needed stitches several times. I try to get her to remember to let me cut larger items like watermelon.
> ...


Pecos, Your wife sounds AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MsFox (May 28, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Where did you work "as a faller?" Were you a climber, as well?  If so: What spikes did you prefer? What was your favorite climbing hitch? Did you use a DRT, DdRT, or SRT system? What was your biggest chainsaw rig?
> How do you like the battery system? How many cuts do you get with it, approximately? I'm thinking of getting a battery operated climbing saw.


Yes, get the Sthil battery saw for climbing. Amazing saw! The battery last a long time. I get about an hour doing carving with it. I had other brands but the Stihl is the best. I would get 2 batteries. You don't have to worry about the chain running when down by your side or hot muffler. I was a faller in the 80's for a small family sawmill. This was in the Idaho/Oregon mountains. I fell everything from lodgepole pine to huge Douglas firs. I used a Husky 2100 with 40" Oregon bar for falling and a smaller Husky 262 with 32" Oregon bar for limbing. I never did climbing and always hired that done for my yard Sycamore trees upper reaches.  I preferred Husky for softer woods because of the higher rpm, but the Stihl for hardwoods with a slower RPM. That Husky 2100 was a beast. I was featured a few years back on the Real Stihl Girls page.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 28, 2020)

MsFox said:


> Yes, get the Sthil battery saw for climbing. Amazing saw! The battery last a long time. I get about an hour doing carving with it. I had other brands but the Stihl is the best. I would get 2 batteries. You don't have to worry about the chain running when down by your side or hot muffler. I was a faller in the 80's for a small family sawmill. This was in the Idaho/Oregon mountains. I fell everything from lodgepole pine to huge Douglas firs. I used a Husky 2100 with 40" Oregon bar for falling and a smaller Husky 262 with 32" Oregon bar for limbing. I never did climbing and always hired that done for my yard Sycamore trees upper reaches.  I preferred Husky for softer woods because of the higher rpm, but the Stihl for hardwoods with a slower RPM. That Husky 2100 was a beast. I was featured a few years back on the Real Stihl Girls page.


Wish my crew was using battery saws, last week. We did a big job, where the client had astroturf in her back yard. Well, you can guess what happened when hot saws were laid down on her new "lawn." Yep, a few melted spots. 

I read up on patch replacements, no big deal, but the client decided to let things slide. I felt bad, but she admitted that she didn't know her lawn could melt, or she would have warned us.


----------



## MsFox (May 28, 2020)

That is too bad! Such can reduce hard-earned wages quickly. My old climber could drop and lower branches without any damage. He died of cancer and the young guy he trained did beautiful results, but it looked like a dark ages war with all the branches dropped from 40 feet that speared in my lawn one 2 feet deep cutting my sprinkler electric cable and breaking a PVC line. I fixed it at my expense as I have lots of compassion for the working person, so I told him to not worry about it, just remember that some of those branches should have been lowered on a rope.


----------



## Llynn (May 28, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> It must be painful having a label for your life rather than just having your own life.
> 
> I guess mine is "Sofa-Centric."


I understand your point. I was only responding to the OP. 
During my life, the significant female guidance I've received was from my Mother and Grandmother otherwise I have mostly stumbled along following the male ethic. 
I love my Sofa too


----------



## Pecos (May 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Pecos, Your wife sounds AWESOME!!!!


Oh thank you. I think that she is "the total package."


----------



## treeguy64 (May 28, 2020)

MsFox said:


> That is too bad! Such can reduce hard-earned wages quickly. My old climber could drop and lower branches without any damage. He died of cancer and the young guy he trained did beautiful results, but it looked like a dark ages war with all the branches dropped from 40 feet that speared in my lawn one 2 feet deep cutting my sprinkler electric cable and breaking a PVC line. I fixed it at my expense as I have lots of compassion for the working person, so I told him to not worry about it, just remember that some of those branches should have been lowered on a rope.


We rig down all larger wood unless we're on a construction site.


----------



## Gaer (May 28, 2020)

I don't think men need female guidance.  I know!  I always post controversial opinions and I will be attacked for this.  Sorry, That's the way I feel!


----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Oh thank you. I think that she is "the total package."


There's nothing more attractive in a man who shows love for his wife and/or children


----------



## Gardenlover (May 28, 2020)

I may be a lost boy, but I'm no peter pan. If the situation warrants to be beyond my abilities I'll gladly accept wisdom from others - be it male or female.

Did I mention that I love and adore my wife, kids and grand kiddos?


----------



## Gary O' (May 28, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Janet and I are equal partners in our LTR. Coming up to fifteen years, I cannot imagine either one of us needing guidance from the other to the extent that one of us is leading the relationship. We bounce ideas off each other, and that is helpful to both of us.



Yup
Wife and I are an absolute team
We bounce ideas too
Big help


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2020)

Do women need male guidance?


----------



## Gaer (May 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Do women need male guidance?


No.  Individuals stand alone.


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I don't think men need female guidance.  I know!  I always post controversial opinions and I will be attacked for this.  Sorry, That's the way I feel!


No attack from me and I appreciated your reply. I was just sharing a true story and titled it to be humorous. I agree that neither needs guidance because of sex and my story is about old neighbors helping each other. We all do careless things at times and great to have friends or partners or spouses that look after each other. My sense of humor is sometimes taken as a serious which is not my intent. I have another friend in the neighborhood and we always let each other know where we are going.  We started this after one neighbor in her 80's that lived alone fell on her patio and knocked herself out and came too during the night and I faintly heard someone yelling help. I got a flashlight and called another neighbor and we finally traced the voice. She was one of these very private people and very unfriendly. She went to assisted living after that. She had been there for hours and was suffering hypothermia. That was before I lost most of my hearing and had my bedroom window open because of a hot flash that wasn't really a flash.


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Do women need male guidance?


Yes, we all need guidance or help or instruction at times but as Gaer says we are all individuals and all stand alone. Many a man and woman have lived alone and many have died alone. I guess I should have titled this story differently. Maybe, The Old Man and The Roof.


----------



## old medic (May 29, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a battery operated climbing saw.


I picked up a B&D electric for climbing and happy with it so far... Also great to take camping... 
Grandson uses it to cut limbs for the fire pit... With very close supervision as he is only 8. 
I worked for years helping a friend with his tree business, learned to climb with him.
Borrowed some spikes and use my repelling gear, and a modified fall harness... 
Just cleaning stuff up around the house before a new roof and addition goes on....


----------



## Ronni (May 29, 2020)

PEOPLE sometimes need guidance.  I think the OP was intending to be humorous, but it can be a sore subject for some.

My ex husband would heartily agree that because I was so completely inept at pretty much everything, I needed all KINDS of "guidance."  (control, domination, intimidation etc.,)   I'm far enough out from that relationship how, with an abundant amount of therapy and education under my belt that I can almost joke about it.

Ron will ASK for guidance and/or opinions.  He has no ego, so he has no problem asking for direction or telling me he's at sea in some area.  He's also very easy when I offer unbidden guidance....mostly.  

He was up on the porch roof cleaning it up after the last major tornado ripped off a bunch of it.  I heard him cursing and went out to see what the problem was.  When I saw what was happening, I went back inside to grab something I knew would help.  I climbed up the ladder and attempted to get his attention, but he was pretty snappy and told me to just let him finish!  I finally yelled at him to STOP, and told him "These will  help," and handed him his glasses which he'd forgotten to put on and so kept missing the nails he was trying to drive.  

He had the grace to look very sheepish, and offered an immediate apology!


----------



## treeguy64 (May 29, 2020)

old medic said:


> I picked up a B&D electric for climbing and happy with it so far... Also great to take camping...
> Grandson uses it to cut limbs for the fire pit... With very close supervision as he is only 8.
> I worked for years helping a friend with his tree business, learned to climb with him.
> Borrowed some spikes and use my repelling gear, and a modified fall harness...
> Just cleaning stuff up around the house before a new roof and addition goes on....


Cool. You, of course, know that spikes are only for take-downs, right? Spike penetration of outer bark makes trees far more susceptible to opportunistic pathogens.


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

Ronni said:


> PEOPLE sometimes need guidance.  I think the OP was intending to be humorous, but it can be a sore subject for some.
> 
> My ex husband would heartily agree that because I was so completely inept at pretty much everything, I needed all KINDS of "guidance."  (control, domination, intimidation etc.,)   I'm far enough out from that relationship how, with an abundant amount of therapy and education under my belt that I can almost joke about it.
> 
> ...


Great story @Ronni  This is the kind of fun story I was hoping others would post. I bought a new lawnmower and couldn't get the thing started. I had the choke on and it still wouldn't draw gas except to sput once. Zek hears me cursing myself for letting the salesman talk me into this fancy easy to operate mower and asked if he might suggest something. After I raved on about operating just about everything that has tracks and wheels in the past and this mower is garbage and a defect. I pause and Zek says, "Try pushing the choke the other way honey, this mower has the choke on automatically and your old one had to be set manually. You just turned the choke off before you cranked it and got all cranky." I felt really stupid for not reading the manual.


----------



## Pecos (May 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Do women need male guidance?


Well, somehow we need to tap into and take advantage of other peoples "brain power" whether they are male or female. My wife is a pretty smart woman who looks at things a bit differently than I do. She often spots things or concepts that I miss, I would be a fool to not capitalize on this additional capability.

As a typical engineer, I tend to think in a very linear fashion: to get to Z you have to go through A & B & C ….. . But experience as a manager has taught me that people who think in a non-linear fashion are those who tend to be able to spot those instances where you can go from A directly to Z without all of the intermediate steps. The last thing I need is someone who always agrees with me. Artists in particular tend to think in a non-linear fashion and I have come to value them.

Getting useful information and insights from people can be a bit tricky. When faced with organizing a project, I found out that if I started a meeting stating how I wanted things done, I was likely to get a bunch of nodding and useless agreements when I asked for comments. If I started a meeting by asking "Lt Smith how would you approach this?" Then I would get useful comments and insights. You have to make it easy for people to provide input and you have to recognize good input when you get it, and that includes your spouse.

And so it is with my wife. While we both have our "spheres of knowledge/dominance", there is a lot of areas where bouncing ideas around always leads us to better decisions, particularly on major decisions. Within our own individual "spheres of knowledge/dominance" there is little reason for "guidance" from the other.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I don't think men need female guidance.  I know!  I always post controversial opinions and I will be attacked for this.  Sorry, That's the way I feel!


Not attacking-it depends on the male and females need guidance as well, and it depends  the female.  After all my son with DS is male and over thirty so he’s a man, but he needs “guidance” all the time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> No.  Individuals stand alone.


I disagree, it takes a village.  Your comment brings to mind an old song “No man is an island, no man stands alone” and that is all I remember of that.


----------



## grahamg (May 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I disagree, it takes a village.  Your comment brings to mind an old song “No man is an island, no man stands alone” and that is all I remember of that.


No, it is a poem written by John Dunn, and it was read out by our secondary school headmaster, to try to engender the thoughts in our young minds.       !

All I can remember is,:"No man is an island, complete in himself, all are part of the main......"(apologies for any inaccuracies in wording!).    .


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2020)

*I very seldom have to give my husband guidance, he is very intelligent and can do many things and he does them right. I do give him advice at times and most of the time he doesn't listen.The advice I give him is to slow down and relax or ask my son or son in law for help if he needs something done. Does he listen "NO" do I still try "YES". Will either of us change "NO"*


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

grahamg said:


> No, it is a poem written by John Dunn, and it was read out by our secondary school headmaster, to try to engender the thoughts in our young minds.       !
> 
> All I can remember is,:"No man is an island, complete in himself, all are part of the main......"(apologies for any inaccuracies in wording!).    .


@grhamg Goodness had to google it.  My ”No Man is an Island” is a song by Joan Baez.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2020)

I'll give the neighbor credit for being on the roof at 82.


----------



## grahamg (May 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @grhamg Goodness had to google it.  My ”No Man is an Island” is a song by Joan Baez.


I'm going to have a google in a moment t too, and my guess right now would be the lovely Joan Baez, one of my very favourite singers as a boy, was either inspired by John Dunn, (or whoever wrote the song).  .


----------



## grahamg (May 29, 2020)

Here we go:

*'No Man is an Island'*
No man is an island entire of itself; every man
is a piece of the continent, a part of the main;
if a clod be washed away by the sea, Europe
is the less, as well as if a promontory were, as
well as any manner of thy friends or of thine
own were; any man's death diminishes me,
because I am involved in mankind.
And therefore never send to know for whom
the bell tolls; it tolls for thee.


Olde English Version
No man is an Iland, intire of itselfe; every man
is a peece of the Continent, a part of the maine;
if a Clod bee washed away by the Sea, Europe
is the lesse, as well as if a Promontorie were, as
well as if a Manor of thy friends or of thine
owne were; any mans death diminishes me,
because I am involved in Mankinde;
And therefore never send to know for whom
the bell tolls; It tolls for thee.

MEDITATION XVII
Devotions upon Emergent Occasions
John Donne
https://web.cs.dal.ca/~johnston/poetry/island.html

This link shows the possible connection to Joan Baez and other performers:
https://grassrootsedu.net/no-man-is-an-island/


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

grahamg said:


> Here we go:
> 
> *'No Man is an Island'*
> No man is an island entire of itself; every man
> ...


Yes, but could you please post the Song as well?  It has different lyrics.  Never mind, it’s on the link.  Interesting article, thanks.  Also makes my point


----------



## grahamg (May 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, but could you please post the Song as well?  It has different lyrics.  Never mind, it’s on the link.  Interesting article, thanks.  Also makes my point


"You've got my blood in a twist there"............(what's a man to do!!!!     ).


----------



## old medic (Jun 2, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Cool. You, of course, know that spikes are only for take-downs, right? Spike penetration of outer bark makes trees far more susceptible to opportunistic pathogens.


But it helps feed the wood peckers...LOL...
Got to get a new saw... Killed my Husky 142 yesterday.... poor old thing....


----------

